# komatsu or john deere loader



## basscat348 (Mar 28, 2005)

looking at a john deere 544j or a komatsu wa 270-5.any opinions on why not to buy a komatsu ive balways owned john deere so i know all about them.


----------



## Chevytruck85 (Nov 22, 2004)

go with the deere.


----------



## salopez (Apr 11, 2004)

if the komatsu is cheaper that is what i would get. they make a great machine, last forever.


----------



## HighwayDept. (Feb 7, 2005)

Either loader would be a good choice. I would guess your determining factors should be price, dealer service in your area for parts and service and how comfortable and productive in running the machine you are going to purches. I would highly suggest demoing both machines to see which one you like better.

We have one Volvo L70D and two Cat IT 28's. Both are good machines and you might want to look at these two brands before you make your final decision.


----------



## BobcatS250 (Apr 10, 2004)

Agree wholeheartedly with everyone. Definitely take a look at Volvo loaders; they have very low fuel consumption and are excellent, excellent loaders. Deere loaders are pretty good; I would have to say that the newer Komatsus (with hystat transmissions) are probably worth the dough.


----------



## dayexco (Oct 30, 2003)

*deere only!*

we run all deere equipment, and even though there is no industrial dealer within 100 miles of me, the local ag dealer can get 99% of the parts overnight!. we lease a komatsu once, been several years ago tho, and felt it was "top heavy"...might be just our partiality to deere equipment though. i hate komatsu excavators


----------



## Pusher Joe (Nov 30, 2005)

*deere vs kamatsu*

I come from Montreal, and own cat and case.But have worked with both deere and kamatsu very good machines.Deere was all pawer the kamatsu was all speed they both did there thing.I would make sure that I can get pieces or service before buying.even the best machine brakes down if it is parked it will not make you money.


----------



## VAhighwayman (Dec 7, 2005)

basscat348 said:
 

> looking at a john deere 544j or a komatsu wa 270-5.any opinions on why not to buy a komatsu ive balways owned john deere so i know all about them.


I do believe the 544j is european...if that's the case...go with the komatsu..
european deere is a can of headaches ready to explode...


----------



## OneBadDodge06 (Sep 22, 2004)

Last I knew, all front end loader/construction equipment was made in either Davenport or Dubuque, Iowa. Go with Deere, good machine, made by Americans, unless I'm wrong about the above.


----------



## VAhighwayman (Dec 7, 2005)

blade_masters said:


> Last I knew, all front end loader/construction equipment was made in either Davenport or Dubuque, Iowa. Go with Deere, good machine, made by Americans, unless I'm wrong about the above.


No..not all Deere equipment is made in the states...there is a european version and they are manufactured in France and England both industrial and green...look at it now...Deere is in with Hitachi...need I say more about that...
but before I buy any Deere machine...I'd take the serial number to any Deere dealer and have them run it and see exactly what the machine has..and to make sure it's the machine that is said to be...the serial number will have the model number..example: TO544E865239 which the plate is usually located on the cab by the articulating steering...and get the serial number to the engine...which the plate is on the side of the block. not trying to be a know it all on Deere...but I was a parts manager for a Deere Industrial dealership in NY..


----------



## BobcatS250 (Apr 10, 2004)

Although it is true Deere is in with Hitachi, they are one-way streets... the 544J is Deere USA designed. It's sold as a Hitachi in other parts of the world because Deere has a limited presence. 

The only products that Deere sells that are European are its compact wheel loader (244J, 300 series), track-type tractors, and 950C/1050C.


----------



## VAhighwayman (Dec 7, 2005)

Granted..It's been awhile since i've worked for deere...but they started with hitachi with the excavators in 2000 with the introduction of the lc series..at that time the largest was a 450lc which when it came in on 2 trucks...it had hitachi spec sheets on the glass and deere paint and markings..soon followed by 120lc..180lc..200lc..etc..then the 320,330,370lc...which all had hitachi spec sheets thru out the machine...as far as european deere...I have come across rubber tire front end loaders from europe that a customer had 2 of them being being used at his concrete plant in Kingston NY..so it pays to write down the serial numbers of the machine...both machine # and engine# and bring them to the dealer and ask for spec sheet on it...before you buy from an auction or private sale..


----------

